# Jan 3rd- New Orleans. Punk show!



## mandapocalypse (Jan 2, 2011)

January 3rd
@The Dragon's Den
NEW ORLEANS

VARIX (All lady punk as fuck d-beat from minneapolis) Varix on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

+moreee


----------



## mandapocalypse (Jan 2, 2011)

Got a car going from Birmingham, AL to New ORleans tomorrow morning if interested.


----------

